# Ford autonomous trucks (self driving)



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just going to send my truck down to the store for a 6 pack . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No self driving Motorcycles yet !


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No self driving Motorcycles yet !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Of course test driving a self driving car/truck on a closed course is going to be a breeze.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Of course test driving a self driving car/truck on a closed course is going to be a breeze.


Gotta start somewhere. Wright brothers plane got 2 feet of the ground. Flint lock rifles, canonballs, tin Lizzie's, 
Abacus, quill pens, blood bags that drive vehicles


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Allegro Acura said:


> Gotta start somewhere. Wright brothers plane got 2 feet of the ground. Flint lock rifles, canonballs, tin Lizzie's,
> Abacus, quill pens, blood bags that drive vehicles


Mad Max Blood bags, isn't that how Travis compliments the uber drivers ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


>


Ugh !
Forgot about that !
They've Ruined everything.
Have you heard about the autonomous alien Landing where they ran from the ship and tried to hump a gas pump ?
On another occasion it was a vaccum cleaner.
DO NOT TRUST THESE ROBOT CARS !


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Of course test driving a self driving car/truck on a closed course is going to be a breeze.


Better than Uber doing their testing in public streets. Uber's testing on live humans in crowed streets. Tesla is releasing autopilot cruise control that gets the owners in trouble.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Better than Uber doing their testing in public streets. Uber's testing on live humans in crowed streets. Tesla is releasing autopilot cruise control that gets the owners in trouble.


Next it will be Bass Boats that GO FISHING WITHOUT YOU !
THE HORROR !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Can you imagine ? The year is 2025.
An Ebola,mange,plague has wiped out humanity.
The robot cars drive happily around looking for riders . . . the robot assembly lines keep churning them out and shipping them overseas on Robot ships . . .
An algorithm rules the world . 
.


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Can you imagine ? The year is 2025.
> An Ebola,mange,plague has wiped out humanity.
> The robot cars drive happily around looking for riders . . . the robot assembly lines keep churning them out and shipping them overseas on Robot ships . . .
> An algorithm rules the world .
> .


but if nothing lives, humanity gone the cars rule nothing but themselves. and there begins the intrigue


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Can you imagine ? The year is 2025....
> Plague has wiped out humanity.
> The robot cars drive around looking for riders . . . the robot assembly lines keep churning them out and shipping them overseas on Robot ships . . . .


But people are gone not enough rides being requested. The cars can't make enough money Uber promised them. And they join a forum to gripe about how they're automotive dreams died. 

Sad future, autonomous vehicles on welfare!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

byrdman said:


> but if nothing lives, humanity gone the cars rule nothing but themselves. and there begins the intrigue


Ah yes the Pixar movies because reality


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

UberSolo said:


> Mad Max Blood bags, isn't that how Travis compliments the uber drivers ?


Who would call humans blood bags?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Once SDC take over we can all be clowns makeing transportation into a fun house


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

byrdman said:


> but if nothing lives, humanity gone the cars rule nothing but themselves. and there begins the intrigue


Perhaps the byrds can rule again? Hi cuz! Family name by chance? It is mine.


----------

